# Local Rummy Nose Tetra breeder ?



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey does anyone know of a local breeder for Tetras?

I want to get a large school of them, Cardinals, Neons, or Rummy Nose... but I think I'm leaning toward Rummy nose.

I like the checker board tails.

I want like 30 to 50 for my 90G

I'd like to buy off a local breeder if possible.

Get some good stuff


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

*Rummy*

There was a post by dekstr a few days ago offering rummynoses for sale.
I just can't seem to find it now but I know I saw it

Thanks


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

ya i thought he had the rummies but he only has rasboras i think


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

ya he's got the asian rummys. they're not the ones with red noses and checkered tails.. i think they just have yellow or orange highlights on their tails..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rummy-noses are extremely difficult to spawn in captivity. There's some theory about nitrate poisoning, and how if they're exposed to high levels even once it can ruin their reproductive capacity (I believe I read this over on PFK). Anyways, I think you'd be extremely hard pressed to find locally bred ones.
BA usually has them for 5 for $10.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I know that most of the BA stores carry locally bred cardinal tetra's. I think there is a guy in ONT that's figured out how to breed them in captivity.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I had no idea they were so difficult to breed. I just figured because they were so common that they were easier to breed.
what's 'PFK' ?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

They breed like crazy in the wild (in the millions every year) but are very difficult to breed in captivity. 


Breeding fish can be like climbing Mt. Everest. Seemed impossible at first. As soon as one guy did it, soon few more do it. Next thing you know everyone is doing it. Discus were thought to be impossible to breed in captivity years back.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

discus... I'd like to get some discus too eventually but right now they are out of my budget and a little above my experience level too. Beautiful fish though, when healthy.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

funny you mention that I have a few for sale.... well i'm not sure if I'm going to sell them yet.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

XbrandonX said:


> Hey does anyone know of a local breeder for Tetras?
> 
> I want to get a large school of them, Cardinals, Neons, or Rummy Nose... but I think I'm leaning toward Rummy nose.
> 
> ...


all of the Neons, Cardinals, Harlequin Rasboras and Rummy Nose we get are bred in Ontario. The breeder will not sell directly to hobbyists. If you are interested in any of them in quantity (30+) you can get them for $1.80 each. we normally sell 5 for $12.00. None in stock now but are receiving some this upcoming Wednesday.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

menagerie said:


> all of the Neons, Cardinals, Harlequin Rasboras and Rummy Nose we get are bred in Ontario.


Well apparently not that difficult then 

Was down at the store for the first time today, and was throughly impressed with the plant selection. Didn't have time to chat or choose anything out though - next time!

The rummy noses will look great in your tank, I'd highly recommend them over other species. I have a tiny 'school' of 10, and they are definitely some of the nicest fish.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Well apparently not that difficult then
> 
> Was down at the store for the first time today, and was throughly impressed with the plant selection.


What time were you there? I was there between 1 and 2. I picked up 6 gorgeous C. atropersonatus and crypt wendt broad leaf and a crypt blassii. The staff is super friendly and very helpful.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I was down there around 2:45 till 3. I have a suspicion I might have seen Ross (KnaveTO), but I could be very wrong as well, as I have no idea who he is 

Nice corys!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I know someone who breeds them in Burlington, for those of you who do not wish to travel, Big Al's in Vaughn has them in right now, I'm picking some up tomorrow. They have some really nice/healthy fish and I've been very pleased with them since they opened. They also have some long finned panda's.  But not for long.


----------

